# Most shallow goggles there is?



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

Von Zipper Fishbowls. I've used them before and you see so little frame. I am literally straining my eyeballs downwards before I see the frame.

Any true fishbowl fit type goggle should fit your description though.


----------



## Mfoehrkolb (Jan 11, 2013)

Consonantal said:


> Von Zipper Fishbowls. I've used them before and you see so little frame. I am literally straining my eyeballs downwards before I see the frame.
> 
> Any true fishbowl fit type goggle should fit your description though.


--- Thanks, i have no clue what the "lingo" is for what im looking for.. but what im take from that is... fishbowl is what i needed to know... ill keep it updated with what i end up purchasing.


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeap! Fishbowl describes the oversized style of goggle that have awesome fields of view. 

There was this one goggle, I think it was by quiksilver that literally wrapped around your face. Pretty cool, maybe you could look for that one.


----------



## Mfoehrkolb (Jan 11, 2013)

Consonantal said:


> Yeap! Fishbowl describes the oversized style of goggle that have awesome fields of view.
> 
> There was this one goggle, I think it was by quiksilver that literally wrapped around your face. Pretty cool, maybe you could look for that one.


--- is there any other style that would have a larger field of vision besides
For the fishbowl and this quicksilver one?

I have a baby sized head lol. I am only going to use goggles when I'm in VT so I don't want to break the bank over them. Still need to finish buying all my exterior gear still too.


----------



## scrotumphillips (Oct 27, 2012)

I liked my Smith Phenoms I had for a while.

They had good peripherals without looking ridiculous like a lot of the other top of the line goggles.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

If you buy these you have my respect.

GOGGLES 80s PORSCHE DESIGN SUNGLASSES 5600 VINTAGE NOS carrera EXC shield Neon | eBay


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Sassicaia said:


> If you buy these you have my respect.
> 
> GOGGLES 80s PORSCHE DESIGN SUNGLASSES 5600 VINTAGE NOS carrera EXC shield Neon | eBay


Cyborgs can't snowboard..


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

seriouscat said:


> Cyborgs can't snowboard..


True...and considering the grammar in the thread tittle even if he was a cyborg, and bought those I still wouldn't give him my respect.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Sassicaia said:


> True...and considering the grammar in the thread tittle even if he was a cyborg, and bought those I still wouldn't give him my respect.


I heard you have loads of money? that has got to give you loads of respect.


----------



## Mfoehrkolb (Jan 11, 2013)

Sassicaia said:


> True...and considering the grammar in the thread tittle even if he was a cyborg, and bought those I still wouldn't give him my respect.


--- Do not really see the problem with the grammar in my title. 

"Most shallow goggles there is? "

I do not know the correct terminology for what i was looking for in a goggle. It was close enough though for the masses to understand. I am new to this sport, and the goggles i used last year seemed horrible. I had to literally turn around to check if the coast was clear coming down the slopes, and if i looked down there was no seeing what was around you or upcoming.

In a nut shell...









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyjn8aybPBs


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Mfoehrkolb said:


> --- Do not really see the problem with the grammar in my title.
> 
> "Most shallow goggles there is? "
> 
> ...


Your grammar is fine...i was drunk when I replied.


----------



## Mfoehrkolb (Jan 11, 2013)

Sassicaia said:


> Your grammar is fine...i was drunk when I replied.


--- Your inner troll comes out with the presence of alcohol :yahoo:


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Look into motorcycle riding glasses, bike riding glasses, and various safety glasses.


----------



## Mfoehrkolb (Jan 11, 2013)

john doe said:


> Look into motorcycle riding glasses, bike riding glasses, and various safety glasses.


--- You mean something like this?


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Mfoehrkolb said:


> --- You mean something like this?


I feel like wearing regular glasses (without a strap) while snowboarding will have you picking them up from the snow after every little fall. You could use one of those straps for glasses, but I am not sure how well they work, never tried them. Plus I think like a lot of wind-blown snow will get under your glasses.

I have a pair of Smith I/OS (there are I/O models for guys too) and I really like them. They don't restrict my field of vision at all - I think it's the spherical lens that does that, which is the lens fishbowl-type goggles use. I'm also kind of new, but pretty sure about it. 

OP, do you have the option of going around to stores and trying on goggles they have? You should be able to find a nice pair with that kind of curved lens for a reasonable price... or at least so I hope


----------



## Mfoehrkolb (Jan 11, 2013)

Varza said:


> I feel like wearing regular glasses (without a strap) while snowboarding will have you picking them up from the snow after every little fall. You could use one of those straps for glasses, but I am not sure how well they work, never tried them. Plus I think like a lot of wind-blown snow will get under your glasses.
> 
> I have a pair of Smith I/OS (there are I/O models for guys too) and I really like them. They don't restrict my field of vision at all - I think it's the spherical lens that does that, which is the lens fishbowl-type goggles use. I'm also kind of new, but pretty sure about it.
> 
> OP, do you have the option of going around to stores and trying on goggles they have? You should be able to find a nice pair with that kind of curved lens for a reasonable price... or at least so I hope


--- I can go to a local brick and mortar, but was trying to get an idea of what i should be looking for before i head out. I don't like to go into a situation being completely ignorant on what i should be getting. I haven't ever boarded while they were blowing or anything so i haven't experienced it getting in the way. I wasn't going to use any, because i hated the pair i used last season my friend lent me... But my girlfriend highly advised me to use them on the VT mountains.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

check out solstice supply.com, they have the airblaster googles for pretty cheap, good view side to side and not bad up and down. The rose blue lens is pretty versitile although not great in bright sun.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Mfoehrkolb said:


> I am not a fan of wearing goggles but I will be forced to because of the location I will be at.
> 
> The goggles I used last season cut off so much perriferal, and I couldn't see my board or anything unless looking straight down...
> 
> ...


Welcome to wearing goggles, having nice wide-view lenses definitely helps, but I think it's mostly just that you're not used to wearing goggles yet. All goggles limit your field-of-vision at least somewhat, and snowboarding without them is, in my opinion, not really a choice (wind speed alone kills your eyes, and let's not even go into weather conditions). 

I've talked with most other beginners and they usually all hate wearing goggles at first - it's mostly just something you have to get used to. 

With that said, grabbing a nice pair that others have recommended isn't a bad idea. Just don't expect it to be a miracle cure.


----------



## Mfoehrkolb (Jan 11, 2013)

Thoughts on these?

http://www.airsplat.com/Items/AC-APP-VK-HLNDR.htm


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> Welcome to wearing goggles, having nice wide-view lenses definitely helps, but I think it's mostly just that you're not used to wearing goggles yet. All goggles limit your field-of-vision at least somewhat, and snowboarding without them is, in my opinion, not really a choice (wind speed alone kills your eyes, and let's not even go into weather conditions).
> 
> I've talked with most other beginners and they usually all hate wearing goggles at first - it's mostly just something you have to get used to.
> 
> With that said, grabbing a nice pair that others have recommended isn't a bad idea. Just don't expect it to be a miracle cure.



Totally agree. When I started riding I was not used to turning my head all the time to see. Back then the goggle selection was worse and we didn't have all the 'wide open' ones now like the I/O, EG2 etc...

You just have to get used to it. Kinda like pulling out of a parking spot, you can't just use your mirrors, you're gonna have to turn your head. You'll get used to it.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Electric EG2
Von Zipper Fishbowl
Dragon APX
Smith IO/X
Anon Insurgent
Spy Platoon
Quiksilver Hubble
Ashbury Bullet
POC Lobes


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a pair of these that I use when boating. I always kinda wondered how they would perform snowboarding, but haven't taken them up. You can get pretty much all the same lenses available in the goggle range, and they do a good job blocking out the wind.

Could work, no?









http://ca.oakley.com/products/6667/24876


----------



## Mfoehrkolb (Jan 11, 2013)

Sassicaia said:


> I have a pair of these that I use when boating. I always kinda wondered how they would perform snowboarding, but haven't taken them up. You can get pretty much all the same lenses available in the goggle range, and they do a good job blocking out the wind.
> 
> Could work, no?
> 
> ...


--- Yeah, i linked something on page 2 like this @ the bottom the the page. Not with that price tag but very similar. I don't see why a "fog free" design wouldn't work as a normal goggle would. Granted you can't bling out your face with a rad lens color... but i really do no want to spend an arm and a leg for an item im going to not want on my face to begin with lol. When i go out shopping, granted i will check out some of the brands/models listed on the thread but... i plan on going whatever route gives me the best field of view. Even if i end up looking like a wackjob on the mountain.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I seriously discourage you from buying anything not specifically meant for snow. 

Some of the best (and least exp) goggles I ever owned where the Smith Cascade. They only have one layer of foam, so they sit very close (shallow) to the face. They never fog, even in blizzard conditions. The peripheral vision is close to that of all these trendy, new, huge and expensive goggles out now. You can get cascades on ebay for around $26.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Electric EG2
> Von Zipper Fishbowl
> Dragon APX
> Smith IO/X
> ...



I will second these. I will also add the Oakley Canopy.

I have a pair of Electric EG2s, Smith IO/Xs and the Anons. 

The Smiths fit my face the best. Every goggle will fit you differently. Try some of these on, see which seal up on your face the best, and feel the most comfortable.


----------

